# TRT - Prescription



## Viduus (May 25, 2018)

So I had my follow up visit with the TRT clinic and here’s what they’re prescribing. I’ll be doing my homework on it tonight but I’m curious if anyone sees anything interesting with it:

Test Cypionate 200mg / Anastrozole(Arimidex) 1mg (10-50 IU) prefilled syringe

40IU subcutaneous twice a week

They also prescribed HCG 500 units Troche - twice a week


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 25, 2018)

Stockpile the anastraxole you won't need it. Enjoy


----------



## Dbolitarian (May 25, 2018)

Agreed , that's a lot of ai lol


----------



## Jin (May 25, 2018)

So 80mg/wk test and 1mg/wk adex?


----------



## Spongy (May 25, 2018)

80mg is fairly low honestly, but hopefully your doc will monitor and adjust.  Like POB said, stockpile that AI for sure for if you decide to blast down the road.  You're estrogen shouldn't be elevated enough at that dose to need an AI but take it if it's being offered.


----------



## jennerrator (May 25, 2018)

Omg...it’s so much easier being a female on TRT:32 (19):


----------



## Dbolitarian (May 25, 2018)

**** I bet it is lol
To damn choice 


jennerrator50 said:


> Omg...it’s so much easier being a female on TRT:32 (19):


----------



## jennerrator (May 25, 2018)

Dbolitarian said:


> **** I bet it is lol
> To damn choice



we don’t have to deal with any of that...thank god....I’ve been doing it for years:32 (20):


----------



## Viduus (May 25, 2018)

Jin said:


> So 80mg/wk test and 1mg/wk adex?



I’m still a little confused. Apparently the test and adex is pre-mixed. So it’s 80iu of the mix per week. Now I’m completely confused.

Paperwork says “APS-Testosterone Cypionate 200mg/anastroxole 1mg (10-50iu) Prefilled syringe” then the directions say “use 40iu subcutaneous twice a week”. 

Math sucks...

When everything gets shipped to the house Im going back in to do the first injection and ask 400 more questions.


----------



## Viduus (May 25, 2018)

Spongy said:


> 80mg is fairly low honestly, but hopefully your doc will monitor and adjust.  Like POB said, stockpile that AI for sure for if you decide to blast down the road.  You're estrogen shouldn't be elevated enough at that dose to need an AI but take it if it's being offered.



My estradiol came back at 36 pg/mL before starting anything. Not sure if that factored into their thought process.


----------



## jennerrator (May 25, 2018)

And I’m lucky as my GP is also a hormone Dr.


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 25, 2018)

Viduus said:


> I’m still a little confused. Apparently the test and adex is pre-mixed. So it’s 80iu of the mix per week. Now I’m completely confused.
> 
> Paperwork says “APS-Testosterone Cypionate 200mg/anastroxole 1mg (10-50iu) Prefilled syringe” then the directions say “use 40iu subcutaneous twice a week”.
> 
> ...



That's a stupid ****ing product then tbh. I would ask the doc for separate test cyp and anastrazole tabs.

To elaborate, it's stupid because you shouldn't have to drop your test dose to stop your protocol from driving your e2 into the dirt. Low e2 causes issues too. Joint pain, depression, lethargy, ED and so on.


----------



## Jin (May 25, 2018)

Viduus said:


> I’m still a little confused. Apparently the test and adex is pre-mixed. So it’s 80iu of the mix per week. Now I’m completely confused.
> 
> Paperwork says “APS-Testosterone Cypionate 200mg/anastroxole 1mg (10-50iu) Prefilled syringe” then the directions say “use 40iu subcutaneous twice a week”.
> 
> ...



Well, that's a new one for me. Didn't know you could inject Adex and haven't ever heard of a test/Ai blend. 

Are you you getting it from a compounding pharmacy? I'd think the test/ai ratio would have to be customizable. 

Let us know when you figure out what exactly you'll be injecting into your body!


----------



## Viduus (May 25, 2018)

Jin said:


> Well, that's a new one for me. Didn't know you could inject Adex and haven't ever heard of a test/Ai blend.
> 
> Are you you getting it from a compounding pharmacy? I'd think the test/ai ratio would have to be customizable.
> 
> Let us know when you figure out what exactly you'll be injecting into your body!



Yes, it’s apparently done custom.


----------



## jennerrator (May 25, 2018)

And hopefully you don’t have to pay a fortune the way you’re doing it...

as a female none of it’s covered under insurance..this is how crazy prices changed here for me getting it thru my Dr. at a normal medicine pickup place...one vial

$80.00...$120....$195...total BS so I had to go underground...which is hard as **** dosing because of the amount the vials are made of...my frickin test was at 267..which to a point was great but obviously not needed.. been off of it for almost 5 months and I feel great ..but I plan to figure out the right amount moving forward...

Soooooo..I guess it’s not as simple as I made it sound..lmao


----------



## Viduus (May 25, 2018)

jennerrator50 said:


> And hopefully you don’t have to pay a fortune the way you’re doing it...
> 
> as a female none of it’s covered under insurance..this is how crazy prices changed here for me getting it thru my Dr. at a normal medicine pickup place...one vial
> 
> ...



Its not cheap but it’s kind of nice being able to walk in and not play games. I’m sure once I have a better handle on what I’m doing and I’m sure it’s really making a difference quality of life-wise, I’ll be price shopping a bit more. For now the convenience factor is huge. Well, until I factor in the issues POB is bringing up


----------



## jennerrator (May 25, 2018)

Viduus said:


> Its not cheap but it’s kind of nice being able to walk in and not play games. I’m sure once I have a better handle on what I’m doing and I’m sure it’s really making a difference quality of life-wise, I’ll be price shopping a bit more. For now the convenience factor is huge. Well, until I factor in the issues POB is bringing up



Well at least you’re doing it smart and properly :32 (17):


----------



## Dbolitarian (May 26, 2018)

Haha , I bet that is nice.
For females what do you take for dosages on trt anyway. I imagine it's relatively low?





jennerrator50 said:


> we don’t have to deal with any of that...thank god....I’ve been doing it for years:32 (20):


----------



## jennerrator (May 26, 2018)

Dbolitarian said:


> Haha , I bet that is nice.
> For females what do you take for dosages on trt anyway. I imagine it's relatively low?



well...I’d like mine only to be 40-50 moving forward as that’s the highest legit for women...mine was at 267 lol due to using underground...I’m over it..hahahaha 

so, will be having my hormone Dr. figure out proper amount to get to those levels..it’s not easy but he’s a professional so I’m good:32 (20):


----------



## jennerrator (May 26, 2018)

Plus I have a good thread called “Women and TRT”


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (May 26, 2018)

jennerrator50 said:


> well...I’d like mine only to be 40-50 moving forward as that’s the highest legit for women...mine was at 267 lol due to using underground...I’m over it..hahahaha
> 
> so, will be having my hormone Dr. figure out proper amount to get to those levels..it’s not easy but he’s a professional so I’m good:32 (20):



My wife's doctor had her around 100 and he just upped her testosterone cream dose with more bloodwork scheduled in a couple of weeks to see how it is working.  I'm going to ask her if I can have her old tube, lol.


----------



## dk8594 (May 26, 2018)

A lot seems wrong with this.

There was also a previous conversation about HCG Troches that FD chimed in on that you might want to check out.

https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/26820-HCG-Troche?highlight=troche


----------



## Viduus (May 26, 2018)

dk8594 said:


> A lot seems wrong with this.
> 
> There was also a previous conversation about HCG Troches that FD chimed in on that you might want to check out.
> 
> https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/26820-HCG-Troche?highlight=troche



Thanks that’s really helpful. I’ll keep a close eye on LH and FSH.

It’s interesting they jump right to twice weekly injects but then do odd things like the test/ai blend and HCG troche.


----------



## Viduus (May 26, 2018)

Actually it looks like the “HCG diet” is a thing... I wonder if places are using torches so they can push them to more people as a weight loss aid...


----------



## jennerrator (May 26, 2018)

notsoswoleCPA said:


> My wife's doctor had her around 100 and he just upped her testosterone cream dose with more bloodwork scheduled in a couple of weeks to see how it is working.  I'm going to ask her if I can have her old tube, lol.



lol...awesome for her..and you!! I personally am not into using the cream but if it works..that’s all that counts


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (May 26, 2018)

jennerrator50 said:


> lol...awesome for her..and you!! I personally am not into using the cream but if it works..that’s all that counts



I'm not into the creams either, but no point in letting it go to waste.  It will go great with my TRT injections...  I wonder if I could use it as a pre-workout?  lol


----------



## jennerrator (May 26, 2018)

notsoswoleCPA said:


> I'm not into the creams either, but no point in letting it go to waste.  It will go great with my TRT injections...  I wonder if I could use it as a pre-workout?  lol



lmao..not sure about that one....


----------



## dk8594 (May 27, 2018)

notsoswoleCPA said:


> I'm not into the creams either, but no point in letting it go to waste.  It will go great with my TRT injections...  I wonder if I could use it as a pre-workout?  lol



You maybe kidding about pre workout, but no. You will sweat it off and it won’t completely absorb.


----------



## automatondan (May 27, 2018)

notsoswoleCPA said:


> I'm not into the creams either, but no point in letting it go to waste.  It will go great with my TRT injections...  I wonder if I could use it as a pre-workout?  lol





dk8594 said:


> You maybe kidding about pre workout, but no. You will sweat it off and it won’t completely absorb.



Plus, its more than likely a cyp ester so it is a slower release...


----------



## Viduus (May 27, 2018)

automatondan said:


> Plus, its more than likely a cyp ester so it is a slower release...



I feel like everyone is dismissing Jin’s advice :32 (18):

==== never mind ====
got my threads mixed up. He was advising injecting the cream somewhere... (don’t do this)


----------

